# license's



## rickh (Sep 26, 2002)

Does anyone know for texas(or anywhere else) what is required to start a catering business or something such as that? Any and all information would be great.


----------



## buddyrv (Jan 8, 2003)

At your state web site should have a link to business - new-etc.
In there you should find the forms necessary to start the process.


----------

